# Grand Mercure Apartments... (PKL), Sydney



## seema (Dec 9, 2008)

I can not find any reviews or ratings of Grand Mercure Apartments Pinnacle Apartments, Darling Harbour Sydney, Australia. Nor can I find any threads on this unit.

I just booked a unit at this resort (through II) last night - in July (realizing it is winter there).

Is this the only timeshare unit in Sydney?

Can people comment on this resort?


----------



## chubby (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Seema

There is 2 other timeshares in Sydney you have pick the best one we have stay in the Grand mercure Appartments and had no complants about them.
The other timeshares are Manly National in Manly it is out of the city near the beach it is a very basic place to stay in .
The other is a Wydham Resort it is in the city it can be small appartments it is an old hotel done up and you can only do so much to an older type of building.
If you look up the Accorhotels .com.au site and go into the Sydney then The Grand Mercure Appartments there is a small video and a map and some info on there about the appartments.


----------



## seema (Dec 9, 2008)

chubby said:


> Hi Seema
> 
> There is 2 other timeshares in Sydney you have pick the best one we have stay in the Grand mercure Appartments and had no complants about them.
> The other timeshares are Manly National in Manly it is out of the city near the beach it is a very basic place to stay in .
> ...



Is this resort listed on the TUG list for reviews and rankings? The search function did not find PKL.


----------



## chubby (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi again

Grand Mercure Appartments are timeshares in the accorhotels group the web site is
http://www.accorhotels.com.au
select __Australia
________Sydney

The Grand Mercure Appartments Darling Harbour (3 rd on the list)

Some of these appartments are timeshare and others are not and can be bought on a nightly rate


----------



## sage (Apr 11, 2009)

*Pinnacle Apartments in Sydney, Australia*

I own AVC points and have used this timeshare before. 

It is located about 5 minutes walk from Darling Harbour - the main tourist area in Sydney. 
It is also a block from Star City Casino which, apart from gambling, has many restaurants and eateries.
If you want to go into the heart of the city, the monorail runs every 5 minutes or so (I think it is about $2 per trip) and stops at Darling Harbour, China Town and the city. There is also a non-stop pre-pay bus (448) that runs from Star City or an all stops one (443) that go into the city and stop at the Queen Victoria Building. From here you can catch buses or trains to all parts of the city and beyond.

The apartments are very modern, with clean uncluttered rooms. They are very comfortable.

When we stayed there we had to pick up our key from the Novotel about 3 blocks away.
There is a liquor store downstairs and a Coles supermarket around the corner with everything you could possibly want.
There are lots of nice little cafes within a few minutes walk and some really nice restaurants. Darling Harbour has a lot of bars & restaurants but they are quite pricey.

It will be mid-winter when you arrive - the lowest daytime temperatures can usually be about 15C (we get about 10 of those each winter) but average about 18C. Sometimes we do get around 20C. Not anything like your US winters. If you want something to compare it to - think San Diego or LA. 

Hope this sheds a little light on your prospective stay.

Gillian


----------

